# Rbp Baby's?



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

First post sorry if its in the wrong section.

Went to the LFS today to pick up some fish for my wifes new tank. Its cycled and ready to go and of course she is "Not" going to get any "P's".. When we walked into the store they had just gotten some people orders in.. We look around and she cant decided what she wants in her tank (She "Knew" what she wanted when we left the house).

While she is looking around I start talking to the the owner who i have known more then a few years. He tells me some guy ordered a cpl pirahna's and now doesnt want them. I asked him if i could look at them as they were in the back still. He said not only can you look at them you can have them if you want.. He tells me he doesnt have the room and doesnt really know what to do with them.. I asked him how big they were and he tells me they are pretty small.. I told him I would take them before i even seen them and hollered to the wife "I am borrowing your tank for a little bit".lol

I am pretty sure they are RBP's but I have never really seen any this small in person so I dont know...

http://www.dragsim.com/newp1.JPG

http://www.dragsim.com/newp2.JPG

http://www.dragsim.com/newp3.JPG

http://www.dragsim.com/newp4.JPG

http://www.dragsim.com/newp5.JPG

Thanks guys


----------



## willy03 (May 12, 2010)

shaneb said:


> First post sorry if its in the wrong section.
> 
> Went to the LFS today to pick up some fish for my wifes new tank. Its cycled and ready to go and of course she is "Not" going to get any "P's".. When we walked into the store they had just gotten some people orders in.. We look around and she cant decided what she wants in her tank (She "Knew" what she wanted when we left the house).
> 
> ...


Shaneb -

They are Rb's, they look nearer enough the same age as mine when I brought them. Mine have doubled in size in the three weeks! Kept tropical's before, never seen anything like this before in terms of growth

What size tank do you have have?

Having trouble at the moment with them finn nipping, hopefully with a lighting change and temp drop it may stop.

From the UK!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep it's Rb.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. P.nattereris.


----------



## willy03 (May 12, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> Yes. P.nattereris.


I am having issues with fighting and finn nipping, any advice you are able to give?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What's your tank size and amount of fish ? How often, how much and what do you feed 'm ? What temperature ?
A lower temperature (74-75F) reduces the agression compared to the higher temps (81-82F)


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Thanx Everyone I was pretty sure thats what they were I am new to this so figured would ask the guys who know there stuff..

Willy03:
They are in the wifes 20 gallon right at the moment.. I am going to setup the other 55 for them.. Once its ready I will add a cpl more the same size with these to it.. Her 20 is just a holding tank for these at the moment.. I have a few other RBP in my other 55 gallon tank about 3.5 inches or so (no real idea on how to measure them)..

I figured it gives me a excuse to setup the other tank she has been trying to get me to sell..lol

Here are a cpl not so good pics of my other tank..(The damn P'S hide when i get the camera out)

http://www.dragsim.com/tank.png

http://www.dragsim.com/ot1.JPG

http://www.dragsim.com/ot2.JPG

http://www.dragsim.com/0t3.JPG

http://www.dragsim.com/ot4.JPG

CombiChrist:

Thanks for the help you gave me on the other forum.. It is working like a charm so far...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

shaneb said:


> CombiChrist:
> 
> Thanks for the help you gave me on the other forum.. It is working like a charm so far...


Haven't got a clue what topic you are referring to, but you're welcome


----------

